# bucket milker



## just 8 of us (Jun 16, 2011)

I found a deal on a bucket milker "milking machine" that's for cows that the guy made it work for goats 2 at a time. Can get it for 350 bucks and its got the pump ect. It has a pulsater. Any bad to bucket milkers? Its a lot faster and in a year from now ill have 10+ milkers. :greengrin:


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

As long as the vacuum pump is in good condition, and the pressure can be set for goats, that could be a great deal! Before you use it make sure to replace any rubber/silicone part that comes in contact with the milk (milk hose, inflations, etc.). The risk of giving your goats mastitis or disease is VERY high if those are not replaced. When milking with a machine, make sure to take it off as soon as the udder is empty. Leaving the claw on too long causes mastitis. Hope you enjoy it if you get it. Bucket milkers are the best!

What brand is it?


----------



## just 8 of us (Jun 16, 2011)

Surge. Has 3 buckets and tons of extra parts 2. Rebuild kit. Can't I clean the stuff w/ bleach water? That's what the do for cows between milkings @ dairys.


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

Cow dairys use dairy equipment cleaner, not bleach water to clean and sanitize their equipment. Bleach water, if used regularly will eat away the rubber. 

On a dairy farm, our animals are used to the "bugs" that are already here. If we were to bring in new ones, embedded in the rubber and/or silicone pieces, on used equipment we run the risk of contaminating our whole herd. Also, you never know how the previous person really took care of it, what was in it, and what it was washed with. The hard plastic and stainless steel parts are easy enough to sanitize. The hoses and inflations are considered disposable pieces, as they need replaced every so-many milkings, and do not cost very much. 

I guess it is kinda like quarantining new animals from an established herd. Some people don't quarantine and do not have problems, while others end up with diseases taking out part of their herd. I wish you the best however you do it!


----------

